# Sleepytime tea?



## angie3096 (Apr 4, 2007)

I know lots of people have great recipes for pregnancy teas, but I have Celestial Seasonings sleepytime tea in my cupboard and I love it and I'm wondering if I can have it. It contains:
Chamomile flowers
Spearmint leaves
Lemon grass
Tilia Flowers
Blackberry leaves
Orange blossoms
Hawthorn berries
Rosebuds
(of course it is caffeine free)

I know I can't have the Tension Tamer, which I also love, because it has some things in it that are bad during pregnancy. But I am wondering about these ingredients. I am 11 weeks along. Thanks for any info!


----------



## Peacemamalove (Jun 7, 2006)

If you are having trouble sleeping you can always take Melatonin up to 3mg a day since you body naturally produces it it is safe to take while pregnant.


----------



## Pumpkin_Blythe (Jun 19, 2007)

I drink it every night and I love the stuff, it is good!~


----------



## Lady Lilya (Jan 27, 2007)

Hmmmm, reading your list of ingredients, I can't see why I don't have it on my OK list. At some point I went through all the teas in the supermarket, read the labels, found most of them had "natural flavors" and made a list of the few that didn't. Did Celestial Seasonings change the recipe? (Now that I think about it, I think that my supermarket may have been only selling it as part of a variety box where something else had "natural flavoring.")


----------



## angie3096 (Apr 4, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zahirakids* 
If you are having trouble sleeping you can always take Melatonin up to 3mg a day since you body naturally produces it it is safe to take while pregnant.

No, I don't drink the tea because of insomnia, I just love the taste!


----------



## Peacemamalove (Jun 7, 2006)

gotcha!!! it does taste good!!!


----------



## hubris (Mar 8, 2003)

I drink it often, with a little bit of honey. Mmmmmm.


----------



## WeasleyMum (Feb 27, 2007)

I love that stuff, mainly in winter! I don't think that it could be harmful, it's got such mild ingredients...


----------



## amnda527 (Aug 6, 2006)

Geez, I wish I would have asked this months ago. I have a box in my pantry that I thought I should stay away from. Now I'm basically done being pregnant!!


----------



## happymomma (Jun 27, 2004)

What does tension tamer have in it that you think you should stay away from?

If its the catnip or the peppermint leaves unless you are drinking large, large amounts daily AND extremely prone to miscarriage you should be fine. The concentration of the herbs and the amount in a normal serving size are not enough to cause issues.

Sleepytime tea is another safe tea.


----------



## angie3096 (Apr 4, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *happymomma* 
What does tension tamer have in it that you think you should stay away from?


Ginger, ginseng and licorice root.
A midwife on another board suggested those weren't a good idea during pregnancy. I though ginger was a safe remedy for morning sickness but apparently it can cause bleeding and miscarriage, or so I was told. I had been drinking tons of Reeds natural ginger ale, and that has 17g of fresh ginger per bottle, so ginger has me a little freaked out right now!


----------



## dctexan (Oct 18, 2006)

I drink Sleepytime tea almost every day (and have throughout my pregnancy). At 31 weeks, the babe and I are doing great. I haven't heard about anything in that tea being bad for a preggo.


----------



## happymomma (Jun 27, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *angie3096* 
Ginger, ginseng and licorice root.
A midwife on another board suggested those weren't a good idea during pregnancy. I though ginger was a safe remedy for morning sickness but apparently it can cause bleeding and miscarriage, or so I was told. I had been drinking tons of Reeds natural ginger ale, and that has 17g of fresh ginger per bottle, so ginger has me a little freaked out right now!


Not to discredit that midwife but you might want to check into that info yourself. Also, note that while some herbs could be dangerous in large amounts those same herbs are perfectly fine in normal doses.


----------



## hubris (Mar 8, 2003)

About the Sleepytime - I read something recently telling pregnant women not to drink chamomile tea. I thought that sounded ridiculous so I looked around some more and what I found was that some herbs shouldn't be used in large, therapeutic quantities during pregnancy, but in small quantities in a tea or tonic, they're fine.


----------



## angie3096 (Apr 4, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *happymomma* 
Not to discredit that midwife but you might want to check into that info yourself. Also, note that while some herbs could be dangerous in large amounts those same herbs are perfectly fine in normal doses.

Do you know where is a good source for info on herbs that are safe while pregnant?


----------

